# Holne New Bridge, Dartmoor



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Autoroute has suggested travelling from Tavistock to Ashburton along the B3357.

Looking on Google Maps this seemed a good wide road with some lovely views and some interesting stopping places eg Dartmeet. Newbridge Hill seemed attractive and I spotted a large carpark at Holne New Bridge.

Then I saw the width restriction "2.3m, 7ft6in". Now I have my width recorded as 2.26m, 7'6", so is this going to be too tight?

I notice there is a "hail & ride" bus stop by the bridge, so I'm assuming moderately wide vehicles can cross BUT I would be grateful for any reassurances which you can give.

Are there any other surprises along this route?

TIA - Gordon

PS Can you "wild" on these carparks?


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

I have done this road a few times( in a car) and it is very narrow in places. Dartmeet (the bridge) is one of the narrowest points but as to whether you will be able to get through???

Also, I think I am right in saying that you are not allowed to wild-camp within the boundaries of a National Park. If I am wrong someone will be along soon :lol: 

Caulkhead


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Re wild camping. No not allowed so never tried it

Carol


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

carol said:


> Re wild camping. No not allowed so never tried it
> 
> Carol


I spent some time researching "Dartmoor" and several threads suggested places to stop, so this is a bit of a surprise.

However, my main concern is related to the road - any other comments gratefully received.

Thanks - Gordon


----------



## SomersetSteve (Oct 4, 2011)

The bridge is "do able" but it would be very tight, the local coach operators used to have special 7' 6" wide vehicles for tours over that bridge.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

SomersetSteve said:


> The bridge is "do able" but it would be very tight, .


Mmmm - looking like a iss (I'm a wimp).

The alternative seems to go via Widecombe and I saw some MHs on the carpark there (Google Maps). Is that a better bet?

TIA - Gordon


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

If this is the bridge I am thinking about, the biggest problem is the 90 degree turn to get on to it and the high walls on each side. We had to do a 20-point shuffle to get a straight line of approach - much to the amusement of all the gawking tourists.

Short answer - go the other way.


----------



## Charisma (Apr 17, 2008)

H1-GBV said:


> Then I saw the width restriction "2.3m, 7ft6in". Now I have my width recorded as 2.26m, 7'6", so is this going to be too tight?


Is your 2.26m width mirror to mirror, or actual width of the van walls? Might be worth measuring you van 'wall width' as if it is a lot less you could always pull the mirrors in for the bridge. 8O


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

From memory the road is tight and unforgiving and the buses that use that route are small ones - NOT full sized coaches or double deckers. The bends are tight and the bridge awkward to negotiate, we have seen lorries trying to get over and scraping sides.....  A 64 point turn may be needed - but if you are causing an obstruction your popularity may reach an all time low........ 

Wildcamping is NOT permitted in vehicles and only on the open moors at specified places. There are rangers patrolling the moor (but not many).

Widecombe itself is also fairly narrow but is negotiable with care, beware of ponies as there is an excellent trekking stable there and often novice riders on some roads.

Dartmoor is not really compatible with MH and caravans are prohibited on the roads (again from memory).

Dave


----------



## SomersetSteve (Oct 4, 2011)

Length is another factor in getting on to the bridge, I'd do it with my MH but that's only 6' 8" over the body and about 17' long. I drove over that road whilst learning to drive so perhaps that "driving background" makes a difference to whether I'd go that way!


----------

